
Show HN: Offline Object Detection and Tracking on a Raspberry Pi - bko
https://medium.com/ml-everything/offline-object-detection-and-tracking-on-a-raspberry-pi-fddb3bde130
======
dividuum
Is there a more self-contained way of running trained models on devices like
the Pi? Almost all tutorials I've come across always require me to install a
lot of Python dependencies. I'd love to have classifiers installed as a single
binary somewhere. I guess
[https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/](https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/) is
pretty close to that and I would imagine with a custom build wrapper around
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorflow/contrib/makefile),
the same could be achieved. Any hints?

~~~
zok3102
Not exactly a single binary, but Flogo -
[https://github.com/TIBCOSoftware/flogo](https://github.com/TIBCOSoftware/flogo)
uses one binary + one .so for TF inferencing. See
[https://tibcosoftware.github.io/flogo/development/flows/tens...](https://tibcosoftware.github.io/flogo/development/flows/tensorflow/inferencing-
tf/) for some basic documentation.

We’re looking to grow this further with a model serving service so that its
more controlled and better abstracted from processing logic - A/B,
champion/challenger, etc. Core devs hang out on gitter in case you have qns or
feedback.

------
MarkMMullin
You want to proceed carefully with a Pi Zero - the chip is an ARMv6, so you'll
end up building more things and you loose some optimization - you might not
like the performance :-(

------
ythn
Why not just install all the python 3 dependencies to a docker image and then
run the docker container on the pi?

~~~
bko
This was actually my original approach. I meant to mention that. And I got it
to work but then I had to figure out how to control the hardware from the pi
and I just gave up. To be fair, I didn't try too hard. I'm sure there is a way
to communicate with peripherals through

~~~
joshvm
Another option would be to make a minimal install and then just clone the SD
card. It's less neat than Docker, but if you're provisioning a new Pi then you
still need to install Docker on it in the first place. Or use something like
Ansible to do the setup automatically?

Hardware control on the Pi is pretty simple, use the WiringPi library. I guess
you'd need to run Docker in privileged mode, but it should work from within a
container?

------
IloveHN84
Why python and not c++?

~~~
icebraining
Why C++ and not Python?

